# 350Z 1/4 Mile Times & Forced Induction



## vaschek (Aug 25, 2004)

I am planning on adding forced induction to my 350Z this winter and am wondering which setup I should go with. My options include the Greddy Twin Turbo kit, the ATI Procharger, and the Stillen Supercharger.

Which kit does everyone think would give me the best 0-60 and 1/4 mile times? What modifications would need to be made to the block if I wanted to push the PSI even higher than the 7 or 8 recommend PSI without blowing the engine?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

forget about the blowers, go turbo. Also check out the Powerenterprises turbo system. And JWT is suppose to have theirs coming out sometime. To make big power, going to need new rods and pistons, and probably sleeve the block.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Stillen all the way! You get to keep the waranty I am pretty sure


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Go with the Greddy TT kit it makes the best power and it is easy to get more out of it. The S/C kits lack alittle when compared to the TT kits. Also the Stillen kit does not retain the warranty you can get a warranty from stillen if anything goes wrong. But dealerships will turn the car away.

Basically in order to run more then about 6.5psi you will have to get forged internals and lower the compression. The block will be fine.

Expect on stock internals to run mid to high 12s in the 1/4 mile with a blower.


----------



## BurningInH20 (Jan 28, 2004)

If your worried about any kind of warranty then you shouldn't be turbocharging your car. Despite claims from various companies, it's been my experience that the stipulations required regarding installation/use will prevent you from seeing any kind of service, save maybe piping/electronics.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya stillen is the shit.......just too bad they didn't make turbochagers for the 350 instead of superchargers


----------

